# Complicated combine plan



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

no queen in any of them, were they marked. I could see 1 or two go missing but all 3? I would look again for queens before i did anything


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

It would in deed be hard to believe that all three failed. I would give them a few more days and look thoroughly. 

I would not worry about Laying drones They do most of it outside the hive :lpf:

If you indeed have no queen in any of the three, them remove the bottom board and do a news paper combine over a ten frame hive. Three into one. it really should be no problem.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

Well on my last inspection 5 days ago I saw no queens,eggs, and did see queen cups on every frame in every section like they were really trying. 
Was doing an inspection again as you replied and one of them does have less then week larvae although I couldn't find the queen no matter how long I watched. Funny this was the section where the queen flew off when I was marking her so didn't expect this. not much brood but definitely a queen in this one. So how do I combine the 3 sections? put this section in a hive and shake out the rest? all of them are bringing in nectar.


----------

